# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  الأطلال ~~

## sh0osh0o

*احببتُ ان تشاركوني جمال شعر ابراهيم ناجي في قصيدته المسماه بـ ( الاطلالـ )*



*يا فؤادي لا تسل أين الهوى*



*كان صرحاً من خيالٍ فهوى*



*اسقني واشرب على أطلاله*



*وارو عني طالما الدمع روى*



*كيف ذاك الحب أمسى خبراً*



*وحديثاً من أحاديث الجوى*



*لست أنساك وقد أغريتني*



*بفـمٍ عذب المناداة رقيـق*



*ويـدٍ تمـتد نحـوي كـيـدٍ*



*من خلال الموج مدّت لغريق*



*وبريقٍ يضمأ الساري له*



*أين في عينيك ذيّـاك البريق*



*يا حبيباً زرت يوماً أيكه*



*طائر الشوق أغني ألمي*



*لك إبطاء المدل المنعم*



*وتجني القادر المحتكم*



*وحنيني لك يكوي أضلعي*



*والتواني جمرات في دمي*



*أعطني حريتي أطلق يديا*



*إنني أعطيت ما استبقيت شيئا*



*آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي*



*لم أبقيه وما أبقى عليّـا*



*ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها*



*وإلام الأسر والدنيا لديّـا*



*أين من عيني حبيب ساحر*



*فيه عز وجلال وحياء*



*واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكاً*



*ظالم الحسن شهي الكبرياء*



*عبق السحر كأنفاس الربى*



*ساهم الطرف كأحلام المساء*



*أين مني مجلس أنت به*



*فتنة تمت ستاء وسنى*



*وأنا حب وقلب هائم*



*وفراش حائر منك دنا*



*ومن الشوق رسول بيننا*



*ونديم قدم الكأس لنا*



*هل رأى الحب سكارى مثلنا*



*كم بنينا من خيال حولنا*



*ومشينا في طريق مقمر*



*تثب الفرحة فيه قبلنا*



*وضحكنا ضحك طفلين معاً*



*وعدونا فسبقنا ظلنا*



*وانتبهنا بعد ما زال الرحيق*



*وأفقنا ليت أنّا لا نفيق*



*يقظة طاحت بأحلام الكرى*



*وتولى الليل والليل صديق*



*وإذا النور نذيرٌ طالعٌ*



*وإذا الفجر مطلٌ كالحريق*



*وإذا الدنيا كما نعرفها*



*وإذا الأحباب كلٌّ في طريق*



*أيها الساهر تغفو*



*تذكر العهد وتصحو*



*وإذا ما التأم جرح*



*جدّ بالتذكار جرح*



*فتعلّم كيف تنسى*



*وتعلّم كيف تمحو*



*يا حبيبي كل شيئٍ بقضاء*



*ما بأيدينا خلقنا تعساء*



*ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا*



*ذات يوم بعد ما عز اللقاء*



*فإذا أنكر خل خله*



*وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء*



*ومضى كل إلى غايته*



*لا تقل شئنا فإن الحظَّ شاء*



*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

مشكورة خيوه على النقل  ولكن أظن أنها ناقصة


تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بفـــرحـ

----------

